# Windows 10 - Dateisymbole ändern: altes Audio-Icon



## Marc Römer (8. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, liebe Community.

Man kann ja in Windows 10 die Dateisymbole nicht mehr beliebig einrichten. Ich bin gerade dabei, dies mit ExtMan mühselig umzustellen. Leider finde ich nirgends das alte Audio-Icon. Ich habe schon alle möglichen Quellen durchsucht (imageres.dll, wmploc.dll, shell32.dll usw.). Hier habe ich die gesamte Liste durchforstet, leider vergeblich. Und die Liste ist ja schon sehr reichhaltig. Das Symbol muss irgendwo in Windows 10 rumgeistern, denn bevor ich den VLC-Player installiert habe, wurden Dateien mit diesem Symbol angezeigt (seltsamerweise waren das keine Audiodateien sondern Videodateien). Jetzt finde ich es aber nicht mehr.

Ich wusste mir nicht anders zu helfen, als das Icon zu zeichnen. Könnte mir bitte jemand schreiben, in welchem Pfad ich dieses Icon finde?




Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.
Viele Grüße.


----------



## ComFreek (8. Dezember 2019)

Guck doch mal, ob du das auf Help-4-Windows Official Site: Get Help for Windows 10, 8, 7, Vista, XP findest. Das habe ich via Google mit "windows xp shell icons" gefunden.


----------



## Marc Römer (8. Dezember 2019)

Hallo ComFreek. Danke für deine Antwort. Das von mir gesuchte Icon ist leider nicht dabei.


----------



## Marc Römer (8. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt habe ich den VLC-Player wieder deinstalliert. Plötzlich ist das gewünschte Icon wieder da:




Nun ist die Frage: Wie komme ich da ran? Ich würde dieses Icon gerne so definieren, dass es für alle Audiodateien angezeigt wird. Trotzdem würde ich auch gerne wieder den VLC-Player installieren, aber dann wird als Icon wieder dieses VLC-Hütchen angezeigt.


----------



## Sempervivum (8. Dezember 2019)

Also ich habe dieses Icon noch nie gesehen. Hast Du da vielleicht einen anderen Player vor dem VLC installiert? Womit werden die MP3s denn jetzt geöffnet?


----------



## Marc Römer (8. Dezember 2019)

Er fragt mich, mit welchem Programm ich die Dateien abspielen möchte. Kann ich mit Windows Media Player machen, oder auch mit WinAmp.

Weißt Du vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, wie ich auf dieses Icon zugreifen kann? Es ist ja auf jeden Fall vorhanden und müsste irgendwo in den Weiten dieses Laptops hinterlegt sein.


----------



## Sempervivum (8. Dezember 2019)

Nein, dann habe ich leider keine Ahnung. Oder ganz ins Blaue geraten: Ich sehe da Q-Dir, wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das ein alternativer Dateimanager. Bringt der vielleicht seine eigenen Icons mit?


----------



## Marc Römer (8. Dezember 2019)

Nein, der bringt keine eigenen Icons mit. Im Windows Explorer sehen die genau so aus. Ich glaube, ich bin der Sache jetzt etwas näher gekommen. Es sieht so aus, als wenn das Icon von Winamp stammt:



Ich muss mal schauen, ob es in Winamp die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt, dass ich festlegen kann:
"Alle Audiodateien sollen mit Winamp geöffnet werden." Damit wäre ich ja im Prinzip auch am Ziel.


----------



## Sempervivum (8. Dezember 2019)

Ja, in den Optionen sollte man die Dateitypen festlegen können, die mit Winamp geöffnet werden sollen.


----------



## Marc Römer (8. Dezember 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. So müsste es funktionieren.


----------



## Zvoni (9. Dezember 2019)

Oder man schaut da nach, wo es am Ende tatsächlich steht.
Stell deinen Rechner so her, dass wieder dieses Icon angezeigt wird.
Öffne die Registry (im Suchen-Feld "regedit" eingeben).
Suche in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT nach ".mp3"
Direkt unter dem Schlüssel steht in (Standard) die eigentliche Datei-Beschreibung (Bei mir steht "iTunes.mp3")
EXAKT genau nach diesem Eintrag weitersuchen in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT!
Wenn du diesen Schlüssel aufmachst, gibt es einen Unterschlüssel namens "DefaultIcon" (eidderdaus, was das wohl sein könnte.....)
Bei mir steht da unter (Standard) = "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe",-129
Heisst: Es ist das 129ste (oder ist es eigentlich das 130ste?) Icon in der Datei iTunes.exe


----------

